# Smallest Habano Cabinet



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Smallest in my collection. 
3 1/4 wide, 4 1/2 tall and 2 1/2 deep. 
If anyone has a smaller cab, please post. 
Are there any smaller????
.
This '98 box has me drooling.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

bruce...nope...but i wonder what size box the rg cigarritos come in???????

derrek


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Derrek:
The RGs are 4 /12 by 26 which is the same size as the Punch Margs.
My Punch Marg box is approx 5 x 5 by 1 inch deep, ruler and camera are at work. However both of these are dress boxes.
.
All the gorillas around here and I can not get a
confirmation on this being the smallest cab / slide-lid box. :hn 
.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Are you really bored or what?


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


> Are you really bored or what?


 :r :r :r


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Hoyo Particulare singles are smaller by square inch.....


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Why do you care which is the smallest box?


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Not a SLB but I guess a dress box. Is it a dress box if its made out of just cedar??? It's got a hinged lid so.... Hmmmmm??? Anyway It's a Joyita box that measures 5 x 5 1/2 inches. That's the smallest box in my humi.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt - Thanks
.
Carteyassm - I am a collector.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Bruce, your box is a fake.

There's no glass top!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

well, since we are all bored and want to see small boxes (no sexual reference intended) here is a very small box - once full now empty - with another box for size comparison

1 of 4


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

2 of 4


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

3 of 4


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

4 of 4


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what a tease!! 
is that bottom box empty yet?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

That hurts ucmba, that hurts. 
You're Eeevil!! :w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> what a tease!!
> is that bottom box empty yet?


Damn, the seals are still intact!!! How can you have a box like that and not look?!?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm sure it takes an extreme amount of restraint and moral fortitude......... and a padlock :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Man ucmba is such a tease.......nice pics.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Damn, the seals are still intact!!! How can you have a box like that and not look?!?


I just close my eyes and imagine what beauty lies within.

Well, that is BS!

I actually opened a friend's and what I saw was good enough for a month of wet dreams!!!!!!!

:r :r


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, I can just kick myself for not picking up a box of those! :c 

Nice pics ron, you need to teach bruce how to do that. :r


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

not sexually speaking of course but ucmba...i'd really love too smell your box...lol

cigar box....the dunhill box...oh, forget it.. :al 
so who had the full one..had to be bruce or benecio...cigar gods..


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Not a cab but probably the smallest "cuban box".


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

ilikecigars said:


> not sexually speaking of course but ucmba...i'd really love too smell your box...lol
> cigar box....the dunhill box...oh, forget it.. :al
> so who had the full one..had to be bruce or benecio...cigar gods..


Bruce is a cigar god to whom I can only futilely aspire! But this one time, it was mine!


----------

